# kitten with club foot



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi,
this is about an adorable little baby cat we have found at one of the barns together with her sister. They probably belong to one of the stray cats that roam around here and they appear to be a few weeks old (they both have their eyes open). The one I am concerned about seems to have an extra tiny length to one of his hind feet (maybe the other foot too, just a little less though)and looks slightly curved. I have heard opinions where it might strenghten and get better but I am concerned because when she is pottying she gets all messy on her little heinie(obviously can't squat)+ I don't know what other consequences might there be to this
Our wish is to be able to give them for adoption (they seem too small to go now - we are still feeding them by the bottle) so we want to make sure we will find somebody to love her too. The reason we are not keeping them is because we are already overcrowded with animals here..even so I am considering keeping the sweet little thing if nobody will...
So could anybody please lighten me a little bit on this matter..I would like to know if it is a danger for him to go on like this or if it would be better to take it as soon as possible to the vet
any piece of advice will be appreciated..thank you in advance, Ioana


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would take the kitten to the vet. Not being vets, we would be guessing what the problem is, even if we could see the kitten. I am so glad there is room in your heart for this little one! If you don't keep her, I hope you find a special home for a special baby.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

I agree 100% with Jeanie! I hope that the little rascal will be alright so keep us updated on what happens.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Jessica and I thank you too for the reply
As I was telling Jeanie I have already taken the kitten to the vet. And indeed "the littel rascal" should get better. I have to use a splint and wrap it around with band aid + exercize with his lettle foot as often as possible making sure it streches outward. So this is what I have been doing and hopefully I will see positive results soon...and I should because his bone structure is so frail and easy to work with..so lets hope for the best.
Thanks a bunch for the support both you and Jeanie


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

Great! I'm glad to hear the kitten is going to be OK. I know you said in your first post that you're unable to keep him but maybe after going through all this you might change your mind and make room for one more? :wink: 

I know when I fostered a cat with a broken pelvis, she was only there at first just to heal and get her strength back. Now she's become a permanent part of our family.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

It is true Jessica, because the sweet little thing is already sleeping in my room and I am thinking of names for him...I am just wondering if once he gains more strength he will be more energetic, like his little brother. The story is that he may be inbred so that is what caused the malformation. I have heard that the mother may herself stop feeding the baby if there is something wrong with him -> and he does seem so much more delicate, weaker, kind of lazy than his brother (who is already purring + being inquisitive). I just hope that in time he will get a lot better...I am off to see him right now. I will see you gus later so till then have a jolly time


----------



## Starduster (Jul 13, 2003)

awww, pooor little kitty. I'm glad you are on the ball with problems and didn't just dismiss his. Sounds like a good plan to help to straighten his little foot/feet. I'm glad and will keep an eye on your posting as he grows...

Take Care, Star


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

ioana, Don't you dare leave us in the dark, now!! We already love your kitten, and want frequent updates. And if you have no kitten news for us, we want to hear the news about ioana, our new, very considerate friend!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello everybody,
it feels nice to come here and see a couple of messages every time. Thank you for calling me a friend, Jeanie. It is a friendly forum indeed and I am touched when I browse amongst the messages posted so far to see how much advice and support you offer to each other.
I have never had cats before. I did feed some stray ones, it is true, when I was at home in Romania. I've had dogs there ever since I was little. The animals I was telling you about, that are around here(NC), belong to my fiance's mom and I am pretty involved in it. They have here 4 dogs and a cat. But since there is a lot of room on this property we see stray cats all the time. His mom buys food for them every week and I help her feed them. Now maybe this would make a subject for another thread..I am wondering what is there to be done for all these cats? If we call animal control they will be more than sure put to sleep, and that doesn't sound like the right thing to do. Maybe, you guys, are more experienced with cats than me and can tell me if they can be tamed and put for adoption. Second Chance came here once and fixed some of them and then brought them back. This is what we are trying to do with the little ones we have already.We did give one away about 2 weeks ago, so that was a lucky case. I am inclined to keep the one with the club foot for fear no one may want him. We do have more animals than this town allows to. But we will see.
So there it is, Jeanie - plenty of updates from me now! I am looking forward to hearing from you. Thank you for the warm welcome!
ps the kitty is doing good..I have to wipe his heinie every time he has a stool ..no biggie + exercise with his little foot


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

First, I'll address the feral colony. I would get in touch with Alley Cat Allies at http://www.alleycat.org/ 

I know many people who have tamed feral cats. It takes a lot of time and patience. Fortunately a friend, Piddles, a new member of the forum, has experience with this very thing. I would send her a PM. I'm sure she would be happy to advise you. Perhaps you could suggest she put her story in a thread dedicated to socializing feral cats. She's a lovely person, and I'm sure would be happy to help!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

*wow thanks so much Jeanie!*

You have no clue how long I have been looking for a site that could give me suggestions on how to help these stray cats (or feral- I wasn't familiar with the term). This isn't my property nor my cats but I feel responsible to help them like any other little creature that I see out there. (nb - like the animals I see by the side of the road or unfortunately hit by cars which btw is another issue tormenting me). I feel like the day I got Little Mo or Tater ( I haven't decided on the kitten's name yet so these two are my options so far) and decided to look up information on forums was one of my lucky ones because I have found people like you. I would certainly appreciate if Piddles (what a cute name!) could start a thread on this subject. I didn't have much time to take a very close look at the site but I will and I will see what we can do about "ours".
ps you were telling me to keep you up dated on the kitten and me but how about you? How many pets and what kind do you have? Have a pleasant evening, Jeanie !


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

> Little Mo or Tater


I like Little Mo. :wink: Very cute!



> I would certainly appreciate if Piddles (what a cute name!) could start a thread on this subject.


I'll drop her an e-mail and see if she can do that. Pidds is a very busy woman with a lot of computer troubles but if she can make it in here I'm sure she'd love to start a thread about it.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Thanks Jessica ...wow, what a nice surprize again! It would be great if Piddles would start the thread!
I think the name is cute too (thank you). I was thinking to call him Geronimo but it sounded too big for that sweet little thing. So I thought of Little Mo. I like this one better myself. I bicycled with his little feet for a while tonight + streched the club foot and then I let him sleep on my lap afterwards while I was typing at the computer. But, alas, it wasn't for too long that we could stay there bc Idella ( the little dapple dachsund) is so curious about him that I had to take him to his little crib. I am not sure yet I am keeping him..but he is kind of settling in. I just want him to do good. Even though he seems so weak compared to his brother I will stimulate him as much as I can and I am sure in time he will gain more strength.
Sweet dreams Jessica and thank you for the support!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

ioana,

I like "Little Mo" too. Moe is my dad's name. And since it is my dad's name and since you seem to have a place in your heart for him, you just *have* to keep him, hehehehe!! When he gets better, I'm sure he will give you a lifetime of thanks in the form of a lasting, joyous relationship. May he get strong and well soon!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

ioana, I am praying for that little one's recovery. I know you're doing your best!  I just wanted to let you know the difference between a stray and a feral cat. A stray cat had a home at one time, and got lost or was wandered. Strays are used to people, and are not usually wary of them. Feral cats have not had any association with human beings, were born in the wild, and are a wild animal. They are wary of human beings, but not afraid. If someone tries to pick them up, they will undoubtedly get clawed. They cannot be petted without a lot of time and patience. 

They can be socialized and should be trapped, spayed and neutered. There are many organizations doing just that. Some cities, unfortunately, just put them down. Alley Cat Allies is fighting for spaying, neutering, and releasing them. A fortunate few find people like Piddles who are willing to socialize them and give them a home. Perhaps Piddles will allow us to read Goldie's story. Those who are successful in socializing a feral find the experience to be extremely rewarding

As for me, I have two Siamese cats and a Collie. I used to breed and show Collies, and bred the Classic Siamese for a few years. All of my cats previously were rescues, strays and abandoned kittens. I used to have many aquariums and finches and parakeets also. I raised many types of tropical fish. I enjoyed the tropical fish hobby, but it was very time consuming, because I had so many aquariums.. 

Cats are very special to me, and have been since I was a child. My first conscious memory as a young child (I have memories of single incidents before this, but this was the first detailed memory) was of reaching under the refrigerator, trying to find a piece of my little tea set. I felt something soft, and pulled it out. I don't know why I wasn't afraid, because I didn't know what I had grabbed! It was a cat. I've been in love with them ever since. :)


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Tanyuh and Jeanie,
I am glad you like the name. That's quiete a coincidence that your father's name is Moe. I derived this one from GeroniMO. Thank you for the encouragements - Tanyuh and exlplanations - Jeanie. I believe that the cats I see roaming around here belong to both categories. I will look further more at the alley cat site you have given me. I hope to hear from Piddles soon - she will probably throw more light upon this subject since she has so much experience
That was a sweet story about the little fur ball you have found under the fridge. I was in very close touch with animal world myself ever since I was little. 
It sounds like you are a lady with quiete some experience, Jeanie. I know it is not easy to breed. One of my fiance's brother' lab had 11 puppies (her first litter) and I was all by myself here when she was in labour..I had to learn along with Dixie what to do. I had never been in a situation like that before...and then to take care of the puppies..oh boy! We were working on shifts..but now they are all half their father's size (that is also one of the dogs here) and live in very good homes.
Doodles (the pom here) and Idella seem very fond of Little Mo. I have to take him tonight to the vet again bc he has blood in his stool and his brother too. Hope it is nothing serious. Till we get some medication the dogs cannot have contact with them anymore
Have a good afternoon, everybody


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

*I would like to know*

is it too early to let a 4 week old kitty get used to the litter box? I noticed that he is scratching the newspaper where he does his buisness...I am changing the newspapers a few times a day ..so the litter box would help me a lot, thanks , Ioana


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If your kitten is scratching, I would try her in the litter box. When she awakens from a nap or starts scratching the paper, just put her in a low litter box. Any box will do if the regular litter box is too high. Of course you know to praise her, etc. What a good little girl she is!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What made me wonder was the fact that I have found scratches in the newspaper. I am not there all the time to see when he scratches so -is it safe to let the litter box in his crib? It is where he goes to sleep ( it is a confined place, a very large cage for his size) and part of the question is whether it is safe to leave the litter box with him inside). I was afraid he might start eating out of it and I would rather change papers than lose him like my sweet Little Mo
Thank you for the reply, Jeanie


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

ioana, if your kitten is eating litter, then I would wait a while, but make sure there is a litter box handy when you are able to watch. I have heard people call a cat a "dirty" cat if the kitten does not make the transition to the litter box later. You could try the non-clumping litter until little Mo is older.

I have found a very comprehensive site about feral cats and how to rehabilitate them.

http://amby.com/cat_site/feral.html


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hi Jeanie, 
I am going to try that and tomorrow when I the vet will call back for the check up I have this on my list of things to ask. I am sometimes overwhelmed with doing things and it would' ve been easier on me than keep on having to change the papers. But I will do anything in my power to make sure that the kitty will do good. SO far he is behaving really well..the stinky is very soft though so if you have thoughts on that please let me know what I can do about it. I am feeding him the KMR formula every 5 hours just like the doctor said. 
We are talking about Frosty here (Little Mo's litter mate). Little Mo passed away in my arms on Tuesday night. It was so heartbreaking for me and I wish I could have done more. There is nothing that torments me more than seeing an animal in pains. I just went to take a shower and when I got back he was like fading away. I am going to plant dasies at his grave because they are a symbol of purity.
The doctor said that he may have had more malformations than the club foot. I did notice that he was on the opposite side of his brother's all the time. But I was gonna try my best to make him better.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry ioana. I missed that post! Well, we know you did your very best. I'm certain the vet is right. He probably had some hidden genetic problem.


----------



## MomOfMany (Jul 26, 2003)

*From a mom of 9 feral (now indoors) cats*

If you are feeding a 4 week old kitten KMR, his stools will be a bit runny. If he is having difficulty transitioning to a litter box and he is REALLY that young, try this if it doesn't freak you out:

Mom cats need to lick their kitten's behinds to get them to eliminate. By about 3-4 weeks they can mostly do this on their own without mom. But if they are confused on where to go (litter box), wet a washcloth and wring out most of the water. Wipe his little behind to stimulate him to go. Do this over the litter box. Once some of his waste is in there, he will figure it out quickly. Repeat a few times if he doesn't get it at first.

If you are going thru the process of weaning this kitten, he will bond with you and even if previously feral, you shouldn't have any issues with it. We have hand weaned 2 feral litters and have 7 wonderful cats/kittens from the experience. The last litter we found in April was about 10 days old. The one 2 years ago was 3 weeks old.

I'm so sorry about little Mo. We grow so attached to them so quickly, particularly when you put all you got into weaning them.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Thank you Jeanie and Mom of Many ( -the name says a lot about you M.O.M) . I apologize but in my turn I missed these 2 posts...thank you for the explanations and concern..I know it is a bit late but I wanted to let you know
ps I hope I didn't miss any other post


----------

